# Server management



## Th0rn0 (Apr 27, 2009)

Hey all,

I'm going to get a dedicated server and was going to host some game servers on it. The usual, CSS, CoD, L4D and a vent. But, to keep up with costs I was also going to do resale of game servers to people and Clans I've known through the years and years of gaming. I will host everything on my domain www.lanops.co.uk and I have lots of knowledge with servers and linux (epically Ubuntu) so the running and maintenance of the servers aren't not a problem. 

What I want to know is if there is a (free) web based client that allows me to access the servers File system, has a FTP, client accounts and controls and have a billing service. Its alot for free I know but I hardly call paying 3 grand for a piece of software and its license a smart purchase.

The currently LanOps website is running E107 so if there is a plugin or some way of integrating the system that would be awesome.

Thanks.


----------



## Kweku (Apr 27, 2009)

here are a  couple of links that might help:

http://search.techrepublic.com.com/search/network+file+system+and+operating+systems.html

http://www.sharewareconnection.com/titles/web-based-file-access.htm


----------



## W1zzard (Apr 27, 2009)

> allows me to access the servers File system
winscp

i think the rest is easiest implemented by yourself in php + some shellscripts


----------



## richardbel (Apr 28, 2009)

thanks for the link.. going to look into it..


----------



## Th0rn0 (Apr 28, 2009)

W1zzard said:


> > allows me to access the servers File system
> winscp
> 
> i think the rest is easiest implemented by yourself in php + some shellscripts



Yea thought that would be it.

Thanks


----------

